
How morale changes as a startup grows - kennyma
https://hbr.org/2017/03/how-morale-changes-as-a-startup-grows?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29
======
itsdrewmiller
This seems like a pretty shaky data foundation for an article - the
"happiness" rating oscillates between 7 and 9 on a 10 point scale, and they
don't explain why they picked the timeframes they did (which are not
symmetrical, and with only n=100 could be pretty easy to cherry pick to try to
find something to write about).

------
EternalData
Critical reading. Startups are such different beasts depending on what stage
they're in.

